# Happy St. Patrick's Day



## jeb6294 (Mar 17, 2021)

Another thing that's a little disappointing about being on full-time telework, I don't get a chance to wear my kilt in to work. I would usually wear it for St. Paddy's Day at the VA and everyone would get a kick out of it. Hey, there wasn't anything in our safety regs about guys having to wear pants on construction sites. Although, you had to be careful wearing your kilt "the Scottish way" on site...you know, ladders and stuff.


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2021)

There isn't an Irish bone in my body, but the wife and child have demanded an "Irish dinner" tonight, so instant pot corned beef it is.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E. (Mar 17, 2021)

Supe said:


> There isn't an Irish bone in my body, but the wife and child have demanded an "Irish dinner" tonight, so instant pot corned beef it is.


I always thought an "Irish dinner" meant a healthy serving of Guinness and Jameson...


----------



## pbrme (Mar 17, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> I always thought an "Irish dinner" meant a healthy serving of Guinness and Jameson...


Green food coloring in your PBR.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2021)

NJHHEngineer said:


> I always thought an "Irish dinner" meant a healthy serving of Guinness and Jameson...


Doesn't apply to 14 year olds I guess.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 17, 2021)

Had a Ruben for lunch. Breaking out the Green River for kid-friendly themed beverages. We have a chicken in the fridge that probably needs to get cooked sooner rather than later. I didn't have room in the freezer. so no irish themed food.


----------



## MadamPirate PE (Mar 17, 2021)

Watching my favorite Irish-y movie: Boondock Saints.

And by watching, I mean it's on in the background while I'm working.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 17, 2021)

We are having:
Roasted sweet corn bisque
Rueben egg rolls
Shepherds Pie
Key Lime Pie


----------



## Supe (Mar 17, 2021)

civilrobot said:


> We are having:
> Roasted sweet corn bisque
> Rueben egg rolls
> Shepherds Pie
> Key Lime Pie


 Uh, every aspect of that sounds amazing.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 17, 2021)

Dang, I so would love to have any of those!!

We are having Chinese food per Mrs. Kevo's orders.


----------



## P-E (Mar 17, 2021)

Going for the quad maple next.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 18, 2021)

kevo_55 said:


> Dang, I so would love to have any of those!!
> 
> We are having Chinese food per Mrs. Kevo's orders.


Homemade or carry out? I miss Chinese food...authentic and carry out. I got spoiled in college having a roomie who was from Hong Kong and who could cook a 3 course meal with nothing more than a microwave and rice cooker.


----------



## kevo_55 (Mar 18, 2021)

Homemade. Mrs. Kevo doesn't want anything to do with General Tso's Chicken or egg rolls.

I can totally understand what you can do with a rice cooker. Our old one could make soups, cakes, and even steam veggies. Granted we got rid of that one when we got the instant pot but this is progress, right? I'm thinking that the instant pot copied a lot of what those older rice cookers could do.

Still, we had chicken, rice, and some cabbage (Taiwanese cabbage). I suppose it was kinda Irish.


----------



## leggo PE (Mar 18, 2021)

I’m a quarter Irish, and my husband something like half Irish... We had a totally unintended somewhat Irish-seeming dinner last night: Potato Leek Soup, but with lots of fresh dill, and not puréed. It was extremely enjoyable!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc (Mar 18, 2021)

Supe said:


> Uh, every aspect of that sounds amazing.


It was so good. Worth every carb.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 18, 2021)

civilrobot said:


> Worth every carb.


@civilrobot has their priorities straight and goin' places in life!

LadySquare is half Irish (does a quarter from each side count as half?) so we had colcannon n Guinness beef stew. I ate all the colcannon. ALL OF IT. *pats belly*


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 19, 2021)

Technically, we're Scottish on my mom's side so that kilt is actually the clan tartan, but it's still a good excuse to wear it.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Mar 22, 2021)

squaretaper LIT AF PE said:


> @civilrobot has their priorities straight and goin' places in life!
> 
> LadySquare is half Irish (does a quarter from each side count as half?) so we had colcannon n Guinness beef stew. I ate all the colcannon. ALL OF IT. *pats belly*


Um.... we need to have a conversation about math. A quarter from each side would make her a quarter Irish.

If each side was 100% Irish, that wouldn't make LadySquare 200% Irish. It's not additive.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm a mutt so I love celebrating all holidays.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Mar 23, 2021)

jean15paul_PE said:


> we need to have a conversation about math.


No! 2+2=5 for very large values of 2!


----------

